
Don't let your hobbies die - gjstein
http://www.cachestocaches.com/2019/1/dont-let-your-hobbies-die/
======
ddingus
Ammmmmiga!

(I am not an Amiga user, but do love watching those who are continue to have
fun.)

For my whole life, I have made my hobby time be about some useful skill. Over
time, those add up and one never knows when those skills are suddenly
relevant!

When that happens, the learning curve is bent more favorably.

Nice when that happens.

